# I could have died...



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Man, your very lucky!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucky Skippy! I would have died, I probably would have given into the horse and gone on the ground, smart horse though....


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

your so lucky i would of sh*t myself (sorry bout language but it true)


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Uh, I probably would have turned into a rubber statue! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...you are so very lucky. :shock:


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

wow..........you are very lucky!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh My God!

I woulda been scared crapless after that!!!


----------

